

What Google Images would have looked like in the 80s - chl
http://www.masswerk.at/googleBBS/images/

======
namenotrequired
haha, that is awesome. :D I expected just an image or video but it actually
works, that's pretty cool. I love how they did the google logo too. Though for
the average image results, that 'text art' is a bit of a poor
representation... and understandably so.

------
zerostar07
_Do you remember the internet at this speed?_

 _Up all night and you 'd see eight women._

<http://tviv.org/The_IT_Crowd_(UK)/50/50>

------
bgilroy26
This is the only cool thing.

All formerly cool things are urged to return to their homes and resume the
lives they led in the before-time.

